# Can it be done



## sincity (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello all,
First time here and wanted to say hello. So currently building a new house and I will finally have a dedicated media room. I dont have much experiance but hopefully can pick up some info here. The room will be 19'6" x 16'2" so not real large. My question is I have set aside 15K to outfit the room. I am not looking for a real high end set up but not a HTIB either. Can this be done with out having to up that limit. I want a projector and screen set up not a TV. Any info or leads as to where to get info will be greatly appreciated

Rob


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Rob,

Thanks for joining us here, welcome:T. That's actually a pretty nice sized room. How many seats do you want? Is furnishings/decor included in the budget? Were you thinking something that looked like a theater (individual seats, wall coverings, etc), or more like a media/living room with row (or two) of sofas and other furnishings etc?

cheers


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

That's a nice sized room and it can be done . A lot of things can be done by you if you have some tool experience and always think/see ahead before you start building . From my experience regarding electronics and accessories buying truth internet based companies not only you are saving some money and you have it delivered to your door ( cables and wiring from Monoprice , speakers , receivers , amps , pj's , screens etc ) . 

The downsize is regarding speakers is that you can't audition them unless you know someone near you that have what you are looking for , but you will have great tools like here at HTS and the several speakers evaluation that range from $1000 up to $3000 ( this still on the run ) .


----------



## annamiata (Feb 11, 2014)

I spent over $5k for a use crt project and processor in early 1990. However, project could buy an excellent project in a $1,000 range now aday. Dedicated home theater room requires a light sea/control room. 15K is plenty of dollars for a nice dedicated home theater. $2 k for a nice receiver, $2k for speakers, $3 k for projector and screen, $ 1K for a HT computer. You still have plenty of $ for furniture, audio equipment, lightnings, cables, acoustic panel, and installation cost. 

If possible , use a dark color for walls and ceiling. Also a dark color for carpeting. Good luck.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

annamiata said:


> I spent over $5k for a use crt project and processor in early 1990. However, project could buy an excellent project in a $1,000 range now aday. Dedicated home theater room requires a light sea/control room. 15K is plenty of dollars for a nice dedicated home theater. $2 k for a nice receiver, $2k for speakers, $3 k for projector and screen, $ 1K for a HT computer. You still have plenty of $ for furniture, audio equipment, lightnings, cables, acoustic panel, and installation cost.
> 
> If possible , use a dark color for walls and ceiling. Also a dark color for carpeting. Good luck.


I'd allocate more money toward the speakers and less on the PC. I'd go as high as $4K on the speakers in this size room, and around $600-700 on the PC. I'd also reduce my projector and screen budget to $2K. So I'm looking at $1.5 for a receiver ($2K you should just up and go for seperates), $3K - 4k for speakers, $2K for projector and screen, and $600 - $700 for a PC. That's a total budget of $8.1K on the high-end or $7.1k on the lower scale. That's just me though .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

$15k is a great budget. You will get lots of advice on how to spend your money but whatever you do dont buy at a boutique HiFi store as you can get muce more for much less on line. I agree that the majority of the budget should be spent on speakers and two subs. You can get very good projectors for under $3k and a great receiver for under $1.5k


----------



## sincity (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice so far, I will elaborate some on my initial post. The budget is just for equipment. I will be putting up the sound proofing drywall myself, as well as building the 2 pedestals for seating. The seating will be coming from another nest egg after the wife picks out the colors and styles she wants. I will definitely look into some better speakers. Would in wall be better then free standing or on wall? Also how hard is it to do one of the star sky things on the ceiling?


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

sincity said:


> Thanks for all the advice so far, I will elaborate some on my initial post. The budget is just for equipment. I will be putting up the sound proofing drywall myself, as well as building the 2 pedestals for seating. The seating will be coming from another nest egg after the wife picks out the colors and styles she wants. I will definitely look into some better speakers. Would in wall be better then free standing or on wall? Also how hard is it to do one of the star sky things on the ceiling?


freestanding speakers are better....period.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In wall speakers are a big compromise in sound quality, in order to get anything decent you have to spend much more on in walls and then they still dont preform as well.


----------

